# Upgrade fuelpump for 1987 GOLF GTI 16V turbo



## kOLDSQ (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey guys!
I'm currently converting my normal k-jetronic to a digifant/G60 injectipn with turbo. I'm am wondering if I would have to upgrade my fuelpump eventhough I'm only producing 321HP. 

I've read that it have 2 pumps on feeding pump and this bad boy:


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

I am not an expert on building turbo set ups. But from my research for my 16vg60 build; I have come to understand the cis based fuel pump systems put out double or triple of pressure an e.f.I. pump does.
And for volumen they are also anlot better than e.f.I. system requirements


----------



## kOLDSQ (Nov 22, 2014)

*..*

I assume e.F.i means electronic fuel injection. What would you suggest, keep it or thrash it? I've converted to G60 digifant electronic injection, so does that mean anything?


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes. I would keep it if it was working up to specs. Put a new filter on it and leave it alone.


----------



## kOLDSQ (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you very much for your answer


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

Du har 2 pumper, èn i tanken som mater denne som sitter under bilen.

Disse pumpene skal levere nok til iallefall 350hk. så du trenger ikke tenke for mye på å oppgradere enda


----------

